# Lookin 4 Work In PERTH



## Tarunzzz (Nov 28, 2009)

I am tryin to find some Full-Time/Part-Time/Casual work in Perth,WA.

So, if there's any information on immediate job requirements, plzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz do let me know.

I am lookin at any line of work at the moment.

Thx in Advance!!!!


----------



## MYDATAGURU (May 24, 2010)

I have data entry work available [ No Caps please ].


----------

